# It blew up



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I got home from work this afternoon to find my life vest blew up. I have had it for two years and wear it on every outing. It wasn't too hot today. Wonder what happened? Oh well, $30 I guess to buy a recharge kit. I just bought a $70 dollar battery too. Does the $$ ever end when you own a boat.

I will be the one wearing the $7 dollar orange one this weekend


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey GoFish, Didn't they tell you the definition of a boat is,,,,,,,,,,A bottomless pit into which one continusley pours money ! ! ! S/F


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*B.*......break

*O*.......out

*A*.......another

*T*.......thousand...

:biggrin:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice Karl...at least you know it works! I had the same thing happen to mine when I left it in the truck. They're easy to rearm. They are still worth the difference in cost, compared to the regular PFD's. I sometimes forget I have mine on. A 70$ battery these days, is a cheap deal...just a starting battery, I'm sure. It's just money!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yep, just a starting battery. I was 4yrs old and can't complain.

You know that thing isn't going to fold up like I had it ???

BOAT is always what I tell my friends when they want a boat. Boat plus storage = $2500. I keep mine in the garage.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bummer, Karl, looks like the humidity got to it...

I spent money on a jack plate a while back & decided to install it,,, mechanical steering cable interference... 
Now I either have to carve an additional hole in my boat or lay down around $900 for a hydraulic steering kit.

It never ends


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

what do you mean Karl. Did it blow up, or did it deploy? I leave mine out in the garage, and have been worrying about that and maybe need to bring it inside. When you say blow up, that causes me concern about safety.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Never ends Im afraid. I always say I should just sell the boat and eliminate storage and just fish with a guide twice a month instead and save money. And not have to clean one more fish!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

â†‘
|
|

Thats wierd.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I can tell ya from recent experience that spending $70 beats coming in at dark on your trolling motor


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GoneFish'n said:


> what do you mean Karl. Did it blow up, or did it deploy? I leave mine out in the garage, and have been worrying about that and maybe need to bring it inside. When you say blow up, that causes me concern about safety.


From the picture I saw I think he means it deployed accidently, not that it actually over inflated and burst.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Never ends Im afraid. I always say I should just sell the boat and eliminate storage and just fish with a guide twice a month instead and save money. And not have to clean one more fish!!


This has crossed my mind. With my back as bad as it is, I think my boating days are gone.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

GoneFish'n said:


> what do you mean Karl. Did it blow up, or did it deploy? I leave mine out in the garage, and have been worrying about that and maybe need to bring it inside. When you say blow up, that causes me concern about safety.


Humidity gets to them things. I know of plenty of guys that find them activated inside their compartments. It's not a "blow up", it's just that it "blows up", activates.

The "pills" that work in the vests are kinda like Alka Seltzer. Enough moisture & they fizz.

When it warms up here, best to take them inside when not in use to save a few bucks. You never know when conditions are right to kick them off. On the plus side, a little wet & they deploy... Might save your life


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So what happens when your wearing that thing and it starts raining? Would it just go off?


----------



## Going catchn15 (Mar 13, 2014)

You look good in orange, Karl! Will probably catch bigger fish? Have a great day!
CW


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

muney pit said:


> So what happens when your wearing that thing and it starts raining? Would it just go off?


Some inflate with a different technology. I bought one like this:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It must have blew up from the humidity. I had 6 bad batteries at my house, the winter we had was hard on them. If they are not kept on a trickle charger they can go bad.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

FISHROADIE said:


> It must have blew up from the humidity. I had 6 bad batteries at my house, the winter we had was hard on them. If they are not kept on a trickle charger they can go bad.


take em to academy they are having there recycle wprogram going on now, i took 3 in and got $38 and some change, they give $12 for each one and my academy even gave me the tax.LOL


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Karl at lease u know is working!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> take em to academy they are having there recycle wprogram going on now, i took 3 in and got $38 and some change, they give $12 for each one and my academy even gave me the tax.LOL


Wow I wish I had known that, I used some as cores to buy new ones. I only got 6 bucks apiece at the scape metal place for the rest.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

No problem to refold. I open my once a year and manually inflate then stand on it to insure it still holds pressure. i figure if it holds my big butt the seams are still strong.
Remember there was a thread a few years ago about a drowning cause by auto inflatable PFD bursting when the user fell in the water.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The vest was purchased at Academy and has the pill to activate. Imagine
It raining n forgetting you have it on. It deploys--- I would need
To change my underwear!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

yes the money eventually ends but the problems dont lol


----------

